# Geek Tee Suppliers (UK)?



## paulg (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi,

I own a computer store (UK) and am trying to find suppliers of Geeky/Tech/Science type tees. I am having real trouble find any suppliers for this who are in the UK or have distributors in the UK.

I am really hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction.

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

If you would like to look into wholesaling some shirts from me in the states, shipping isnt too bad and I have some tee's that might fit your geek niche


----------



## EST LDN (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya, we are you selling them at your store or are you looking to distribute? As im a graphic designer graffiti artist with my own brand and the resources and the skills to create that fam!!!!

Holla at me with the destails.

Krae


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Paul, where are you based?


----------



## paulg (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I am based in Uxbridge, NW London. Just to clarify, here are a couple of links to the sort of thing I am looking for (esp. the last one).

Funny T Shirts Hilarious Vintage Video Game Tees - NerdyShirts.com
ThinkGeek :: T-Shirts & Apparel :: Unisex Shirts :: Generic Geek
T-Shirts

I am in the process of setting up a distribution dept, but money is quite tight at the moment so am really looking to just get a range or two in stock and then will (definitely) move into that later.

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Nerdyshirts or Thinkgeek? If you are interested in their designs, they might be willing to add their stuff to your store for the right price. Just look on their website and see if you can find a contact email.


----------



## paulg (Aug 2, 2009)

ThinkGeek wouldn't deal with me as I would be too much competition (their words) and NerdyShirts agreed to me importing there designs and I am working through that with them, but I really would like a UK based supplier as well so I can bulk out my range without importing hundreds of tees.

Thanks for your help,
Paul.


----------

